# need to buy bf3 premium - no account , credit,debit etc



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

Alright folks i need to buy battlefield 3 premium@ 1499 . I have 10% discount also so will get it @ 1250  . But i am a student , 18 years old who do not have bank account , atm card nothing . I cannot ask my parent because i want to buy with my own money and dont want to tell them .

Any solution for this ???


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 5, 2012)

^what other people will tell you


> why you want to pay? download it


what i'm telling you
you're 18.you want to buy bf3 with your own money,which means you have the required money 
make an  account in a bank then make a Debit card
its that simple
OR
Steal you parents' debit card use it to purchase bf3 premium. when they come to know, pay them back with your saved money


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 5, 2012)

Ask a friend who has a bank account and repay him


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^what other people will tell you
> 
> what i'm telling you
> you're 18.you want to buy bf3 with your own money,which means you have the required money
> ...



no man ! its not that simple !! it take many days here to make account here!!


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2012)

Cash on Delivery via Nextworld.in (if in Delhi) or Flipkart.


----------



## the1337est (Jun 5, 2012)

ico said:


> Cash on Delivery via Nextworld.in (if in Delhi) or Flipkart.



You can't buy Battlefield 3 Premium from Nextworld or Flipkart. Premium just gives you all the expansion packs that are out, or are ever going to be. 
It can only be bought from EA/Origin.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

even my Debit card is not working  ..


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2012)

My credit card is blocked. Sorry pal, better luck next time. Play with COD till then.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

ico said:


> Cash on Delivery via Nextworld.in (if in Delhi) or Flipkart.



Really wish this could happen , but this is just dlc



Faun said:


> My credit card is blocked. Sorry pal, better luck next time. Play with COD till then.



your card blocked?? why ?



CarlonSamuels said:


> Ask a friend who has a bank account and repay him



need only credit/debit card which i dont think is easy to find such friend willing to give his card /


----------



## KDroid (Jun 5, 2012)

Create a Want to Buy thread in Bazaar section. 
Someone will come forward to help you. 

Then, deposit the money in the helper's a/c (Can be easily done). He'll buy it for you using his/her Debit/Credit Card. 

btw, will debit cards work? Usually they don't for overseas transaction.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2012)

for future, apply for PAN card & create a bank account (SBI) with online banking.
If you make an acc. at SBI, inform the bank manager regarding PAN card (imp. step ).

login to SBI online, & then you can make a Virtual Credit Card (VCC) & use it to pay for games 

note: @ SBI for VCC, PAN card is a must.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Create a Want to Buy thread in Bazaar section.
> Someone will come forward to help you.
> 
> Then, deposit the money in the helper's a/c (Can be easily done). He'll buy it for you using his/her Debit/Credit Card.
> ...



good option ! but do you think someone will help ??



s18000rpm said:


> for future, apply for PAN card & create a bank account (SBI) with online banking.
> If you make an acc. at SBI, inform the bank manager regarding PAN card (imp. step ).
> 
> login to SBI online, & then you can make a Virtual Credit Card (VCC) & use it to pay for games
> ...



I this  SBI is very far from my place (not sure) . I mostly buy games from flipkart. But this is the dlc . Hence can only buy from origin . What do you mean by PAN card ??



Charan said:


> even my Debit card is not working  ..



heard lot of issues about it !!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 5, 2012)

iittopper said:


> good option ! but do you think someone will help ??
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Permanent account number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
PAN card is needed for everything like buying property,bank acount,tax payment
though there is another alternative called "form 60"


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Permanent account number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> PAN card is needed for everything like buying property,bank acount,tax payment
> though there is another alternative called "form 60"




got it , thanks


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 5, 2012)

Origin takes only Credit Cards..Debit card not accepted..you CAN, however, use entropay to make a debit card into a virtual Credit Card..
I did the same, took my MasterCard ATM and through Entropay purchased games off origin...

Ask any of ur friend to lend their debit card and do it..


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys now the Indian Government has changed and they have created aadhar card

Now you dont need pan card or election card

Just one Card :- AADHAR CARD


----------



## RCuber (Jun 7, 2012)

AADHAR CARD is not a card but just paper  , I was thinking it would be a smart card.. when I got it .. it was just like a cardboard paper with plastic finish..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^what other people will tell you




That's Battlefield 3 premium(online only), not some single player game you can just pirate away from the internet 

on-topic, that Entropay thing seems to be pretty good, reliable enough reaper_vivek?



yashthedude said:


> Just one Card :- AADHAR CARD



I see what you did there 



s18000rpm said:


> login to SBI online, & then you can make a Virtual Credit Card (VCC) & use it to pay for games



Is that 'Virtual Credit Card' possible with an ICICI account?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> on-topic, that Entropay thing seems to be pretty good, reliable enough reaper_vivek?



Reliable. But 5% extra charge and AFAIK, you'll have to load minimum 20$.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

yes reliable..many of my friends have used it,5 % will make a lot of differnce if u want to do some heavy shopping..for games it's a pretty awesome alternative..

yes minimum $20...It would have been easier if entropay had Rupee as a existing payment option..no conversion crap..


----------



## KDroid (Jun 7, 2012)

Should have loaded mine when dollar was 45


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 7, 2012)

its not easy what u people have suggested...better is to ask a friend/uncle who own card and do it for u..


----------

